# Digitrax SDH164D with installed sound projects



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I found this site today while looking for a Digitrax SDH164D. They offer installation of custom sound projects in the decoder. They are a few dollars more than modeltrainstuff.com but having custom sounds is a great option for the buyer. Here is the link:
http://www.ulrichmodels.biz/servlet/the-563/SDH164D--dsh--DCC,-Motor,/Detail
I ordered 2 today.
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I got my 2 Digitrax SDH164D's today. 1 with UP challenger sound project and the other with SD40-2 sounds. Gotta warm up the soldering iron when I get home from work for 2 DCC/Sound conversions.
-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Hope it turns out well.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Started working last nite on the install on my stepson's Athearn Blue Box GP40. All is well testing completed. Only mistake I made was to install the wires to the engine backwards so the headlight came on in reverse. I reversed the polarity on the motor and all is well. Now having some trouble fitting the speaker, controller and capacitor in the shell. Will have to try again after work today. I really thought that the small speaker included was thin enough to squeeze between the shell and the sides of the truck supports but the shell in more narrow than I thought. Argh........
-Art


----------

